# Indian mating season(not vulgar)



## fftwarren (May 30, 2010)

Indian Mating Season

Two Indians and a Tennessee Hillbilly were walking through the woods. All of a sudden one of the Indians ran up a hill to the mouth of a small cave. 'Wooooo! Wooooo ! Wooooo!' he called into the cave and listened closely until he heard an answer, 'Wooooo! Wooooo! Woooooo! He then tore off his clothes and ran into the cave.

The Hillbilly was puzzled and asked the remaining Indian what it was all about. 'Was the other Indian crazy or what?' The Indian replied 'No, It is our custom during mating season when Indian men see cave, they holler 'Wooooo! Wooooo! Wooooo!' into the opening. If they get an answer back, it means there's a beautiful woman in there waiting for us.'

Just then they came upon another cave. The second Indian ran up to the cave, stopped, and hollered, 'Wooooo! Wooooo! Wooooo!' Immediately, there was the answer. 'Wooooo! Wooooo! Wooooo!'from deep inside. He also tore off his clothes and ran into the opening..

The Hillbilly wandered around in the woods alone for a while and then spied a third large cave. As he looked in amazement at the size of the huge opening, he was thinking, 'Hoo, man! Look at the size of this cave! It is bigger than those the Indians found. There must be some really big, fine women in this cave!' He stood in front of the opening and hollered with all his might 'Wooooo! Wooooo! Wooooo!'
Like the others, he then heard an answering call,'WOOOOOOOOO, WOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOO!'





With a gleam in his eye and a smile on his face, he raced into the cave, tearing off his clothes as he ran.

The following day, the headline of the local newspaper read....

(Get ready, this will kill ya),
*

*

*

*

*

* Local News Headline


"NAKED HILLBILLY RUN OVER BY TRAIN"


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2010)

Ayep-saw that coming!! wooo, wooo


----------



## ak1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wooo Wooooo, OUCH!


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Ayep-saw that coming!! wooo, wooo


yeah you heard that comin WOOOOOOO WOOOOOO WOOOOOOO "SPLAT".............bob

....


----------

